# زيت كاسترول جي تي إكس ماجناتك افضل زيت لمحركات السيارات



## يوسف الهمالي (14 أبريل 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

نوعية هذا الزيت هو كاسترول جي تي إكس ماجناتيك 10 دبليو-40، تم تصنيعه خصيصاً لتوفير الحماية الكاملة للسيارات التي تحتوي على محركات حديثة او مطورة، وهذا الزيت يختلف عن بقية الزيوت الموجوده في السوق لانه يعمل تلقائياً بفعل إستر صناعي فريد من نوعه يعلق بأسطح المحرك كالمغناطيس حيث ان هذا الجذب الجزيئي يوفر حماية تزيد اربع مرات على الزيت التقليدي أثناء فترة البداية والاحماء الحرجة او مانسميها بالتسخين السيارة وخاصة في اوقات البرد القارص بحيث ان جزيئات الزيت تكون عالقة على جميع اجزاء المحرك مما يقلل من عملية التآكل للماكينة عند بداية دورانها عند التسخين، والتي لاتتوفر في الزيوت التقليديه بحيث عند اطفاء المحرك ينساب الزيت الى صندوق الزيت او بما يعرف بالكرتيل وعند الصباح على سبيل المثال عند تسخين السيارة تدور الماكينة شبه جافة من الزيت مما يتسبب بالتآكل الماكينة ويقلل عمرها الافتراضي.

مواصفات الزيت:
يوافق ويضاهي متطلبات الاداء لكبرى شركات تصنيع السيارات ومنظمات معايير زيوت التزليق
إس أيه إي 10 دبليو - 40
أيه في آي إس إل/سي آف
أيه سي آي آيه 3/بي3

قوة الزيت:
عند تغيير الزيت ووضع سيفون جديد مع فلتر الهواء يمشي السيارة 25 الف كيلو متر ولا يحتاج الى تغيير الا بعد قطع هذه المسافة مع العلم بانه في اوروبا يمشي السيارة 35 الف كليو متر، بس حسب الظروف الجو والحرارة في السعودية 25 الف ليكو متر كافيه للتغييره، طبعاً يفضل بعد قطع مسافة 12.5 الف كيلو متر تغيير السيفون فقط مع مراعات اضافة نسبة الفقد بعد تغيير علبة السيفون

قيمة علبة الزيت واحد لتر هي 30 ريال ولايباع عند البناشر لانه يشكل كارثة بالنسبة لهم ولقطع عيشهم وسبب طول فترة تغيير الزيت والتي تتجاوز 25 الف كيلومتر. لذا تجده فقط عند وكيل كاسترول وهو شركة الخريف التجارية على طريق الخرج القديم. طبعاً هو يباع بالكارتون وفيه 24 علبة وقيمته 720 ريال

تجربتي مع الزيت:
كما قلت في البداية لي 10 سنوات تقريباً استخدم نفس زيت وعلى سبيل المثال السيارة الثانية وهي موديل 98م نوع vxr وماشيه اكثر من 420 الف كيلومتر ولله الحمد حالة الماكينة ممتازه وجيده، لذا يحبذ استخدام نوعية هذا الزيت السيارات الجديده حتي تكون فعالية ممتازه

توجيهات عامة:
1. يجب معايرة الزيت خلال الفترة بشكل مستمر حتى تراقب مستوى الزيت في السيارة ويفضل ان يكون معك علبة اضافية حتى تزيد الزيت اذا نقص وهو شي طبيعي لطول المسافة
2. عند تعبئة الزيت في السيارة لاتملائه حتى نهاية المقياس بل اجعله اقل من الحد الاعلى بقليل
3. هذا الزيت غير اقتصادي للسيارات التي تصرف الزيت
4. عند تغيير الزيت لابد من تغيير السيفون وفلتر الهواء حتى تحصل على افضل النتائج ويفضل تغيير السيفون فقط بعد ان تقطع السيارة نصف المده والتي هي 12.5 الف كيلومتر وتعويض الفقد من الزيت
5. من خلال تجربتي مع السيارات ان السيارة التي يستخدما اكثر من شخص معرضة للتلف والخراب اكثر من السيارة التي يستخدمها شخص واحد (ملاحظة ارجوا ان لا احد يفهمني غلط فلست ادعوا للانانية فاعطاء السيارة للاخ والاب او الصديق السيارة من الامور الجميلة)

وفي النهاية اتمنى انني قد ساهمت في اعطاء تجربة تفيد الأخرين وان لاتنسونا من صالح دعائكم

ونعتذر على الإطالة

اقتبس هذا الموضوع من الوهاج بموقع مكشات 

*اخيكم / م. يوسف الهمالي*​


----------



## motaz_95 (15 أبريل 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا على النقل 
وعلى الامانة العلمية حين ذكرت اسم الكاتب الاصلي ومكان النشر
[/grade]​


----------

